# Només el poble salva el/al poble



## Sothus

Hola!

Una pregunta: discutint sobre si la frase seria "Només el poble salva EL poble" o "Només el poble salva AL poble", ens hem quedat amb al dubte de quin dels dos seria, "al" o "el"?

I el dubte en aquesta frase se'ns ha ampliat a quan es fa servir "al"?

Gràcies!


----------



## ACQM

Sovint ens trobem amb aquest dubte per dos motius: al/el es pronuncien igual en el català oirental i la influència del castellà.

En català NO s'ha de posar la preposició "a" davant dels complements directes. "El poble" es complement directe de "salva" i per tant "Només el poble salva el poble". 

Has de dir i escriure "Ves a buscar la Maria" i no pas "Ves a buscar a la Maria", de la mateixa manera, "Ves a buscar el Miquel" i no pas "Ves a buscar al Miquel"

Has de posar "a" davant un complement indirecte: "Compra flors a la Maria", "Compra flors al Miquel".


----------



## Doraemon-

Per als que parlem català occidental pot semblar més fàcil, però no ho és. És d'aquestes coses que surten d'una manera (jo diria de forma natural "el poble salva el poble"), però al pensarles potser et lies més (el bilingüisme juga males pasades).
Per exemple "he salvat la vida a un amic", porta la preposició "a" perquè aquí es un complement indirecte, ja que el complement directe és "la vida". I d'aquí podria sortir el dubte de si és "he salvat un amic" o "he salvat a un amic". És directe o indirecte? 
Per sort podem recórrer a un truc molt simple per saber-ho: diríem "l'he salvat" o "li he salvat"? Com que diríem "l'he salvat" és complement directe, i per tant no s'ha de posar la preposició "a". Només s'hauria de posar si hi hagués ambigüitat amb el subjecte, però no crec que sigui el cas. Per tant és "només el poble salva el poble".
Un altre truc és (si saps) passar pel francés, que tampoc no porta la preposició davant el complement directe. Em recordo de parlar d'un cas molt paregut quan va sortir "Salvar el  soldat Ryan". En francés és "il faut  sauver LE soldat Ryan". Complement directe, i per tant sense "a". Doncs en català igual.
Sobre aquest tema de la preposició "a" davant el complement directe: http://blocs.cpnl.cat/superiorselva/files/2012/05/preposicions.pdf


----------



## didacc

Bé, sembla que ja s'ha dit tot. El CD en català, per regla general, mai va precedit per "a", excepte les excepcions, que en són:
- davant d'un pronom personal fort referit a persona: a tu, a ell, etc (obvi)
- davant de tothom, tots i ningú: a tothom, a ningú...
- en oracions recíproques: S'han petinat l'un a l'altre...
- I com ja han dit, en casos dubtosos, per evitar ambigüitats entre el CD i el subjecte.


----------



## Ssola

didacc said:


> Bé, sembla que ja s'ha dit tot. El CD en català, per regla general, mai va precedit per "a", excepte les excepcions, que en són:
> - davant d'un pronom personal fort referit a persona: a tu, a ell, etc (obvi)
> - davant de tothom, tots i ningú: a tothom, a ningú...
> - en oracions recíproques: S'han petinat l'un a l'altre...
> - I com ja han dit, en casos dubtosos, per evitar ambigüitats entre el CD i el subjecte.



En el segon cas és obligatori fer servir la "a"? A mi em sona igual de natural amb "a" que sense, però potser m'estic ultracorregint.


----------



## didacc

Segons el llenguatge normatiu sí que en cal


----------



## Jessica_Trave

Hola, 
Seguint aquest fil tinc un dubte respecte aquesta frase:

"parlem des d’una perspectiva que ens situa necessàriament en un lloc simbòlic ( i no tant) respecte *el* món" 

o pel contrari 


"parlem des d’una perspectiva que ens situa necessàriament en un lloc simbòlic ( i no tant) respecte *al* món"


Moltes gràcies


----------



## Circunflejo

Benvinguda, @Jessica_Trave!

La teva pregunta és molt interessant perque ho he sentit d'ambdues formes. Potser ambdues siguin correctes? Ja vurem què diuen els experts natius.


----------



## Agró

DIEC2:
*3 *_2 _  [LC]   respecte *a* [o respecte de] _loc. prep. _Pel que fa a.  

Resultats al Termcat


----------

